# Favorite Movie Quotes



## AddisonAl

"Why didn't you tell me I was in love with you?"

Fred Astaire to Judy Garland, _Easter Parade_

Cordially,

Al


----------



## Bertie Wooster

"The point is, ladies and gentleman, that greed, for lack of a better word, is good. Greed is right, greed works. Greed clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit. Greed, in all of its forms; greed for life, for money, for love, knowledge has marked the upward surge of mankind. And greed, you mark my words, will not only save Teldar Paper, but that other malfunctioning corporation called the USA. Thank you very much."

OR

Detective Tom Polhaus: [picks up the falcon] "Heavy. What is it?"
Sam Spade: "The, uh, stuff that dreams are made of."


----------



## pt4u67

"Take your stinking paws off me you damned, dirty ape!"


----------



## Kav

NO!- Marcel Marceau in Mel Brook's SILENT MOVIE


----------



## Mannix

Bond, James Bond.


----------



## aspectator

"Put the coffee down. Coffee is for closers."

"Love is a dunghill, and I am but a cock that climbs upon it to crow." 

"Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."


----------



## eagle2250

"A man's gotta do, what a man's gotta do!"


----------



## rgrossicone

"Some people hate the English, I don't, they're just wankers. We, on the other hand, are colonized by wankers."

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."

"Hakuna mattatta."


----------



## welldressedfellow

"What makes me happy,what is that which gives me joy.............baseball" (proceeds to beat man with baseball bat)-The Untouchables.


----------



## ajo

rgrossicone;854430
"Frankly my dear said:


> Typical this is the first one that came to mind and then this came to mind
> 
> "All those memories will be washed away like tears in the rain."


----------



## DukeGrad

*Quotes*

My favorite, have many.
Son there is a sadness in your heart now, have the courage to fulfill your dreams!

Braveheart.
Another one, Come on in and meet my friends!
Al Pacino, holding a 50 cal .
Nice day


----------



## Canadian

"Our young men will have to shoot down their young men at a rate of five to one, if we're to keep pace at all". (Battle of Britain)

"Stand fast in the ranks" (Bridge over the River Kwai, just as Sir Alec gets slapped by that Japanese colonel)

Thomas


----------



## Penang Lawyer

Play it Sam.


----------



## Sartre

"I must remember to yell 'Timber' occasionally." Cary Grant (to Grace Kelly), To Catch a Thief

"I have about the same interest in jewelry as I have in politics, horse racing, modern poetry, and women who need weird excitement: None." Same as above_._


----------



## Miket61

Clouseau: "I thought you said your dog does not bite."
Innkeeper: "That is _not_ my dog."

The entire scene with the German innkeeper in _Revenge of the Pink Panther_ was funnier than the rest of the movie put together.


----------



## agnash

Audrey Hepburn: Do you know what's wrong with you?
Carey Grant: No, what?
Audrey Hepburn: Absolutely nothing. 
From Charade

Col. Murray Bourchier (Tony Bonner): I reckon my men could do it, if given a free hand.
The Light Horsemen (The Aussies make the best WW1 movies)

I just wish I had more time to seek out the forces of darkness and join their hellish crusade.
Anjelica Houston as Morticia Addams, Addams Family Values


----------



## TMMKC

Oh, so many good choices. Since it's the holiday season, I'll suggest these....

"Hiya kids. Here is an important message from your Uncle Bill. Don't buy drugs. Become a pop star, and they give you them for free!"
-- Billy Mack, _Love Actually_

"Strange, isn't it? Each man's life touches so many other lives. When he isn't around he leaves an awful hole, doesn't he?"
-- Clarence the Angel, _It's a Wonderful Life_

"He had on my Harvard tie. Like, oh sure! HE went to Harvard!"
-- Lewis Winthorp, _Trading Places
_


----------



## Bay Area Baritone

"WOW! This is sensation! Lina and Lamont in a TALKING PICTURE! Lina and Lamont TALK!!!"


"Well, of course, we tawk. Don't iv'r'buddy?"



--Singin' in the Rain


----------



## Andy

*"Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine."*

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse."

"Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"

"Go ahead, make my day."

"You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"


----------



## upr_crust

*And now a movie quote that should be near and dear . . .*

. . . to everyone on this website.

"Und now vee must go - shopping."

Arnold Schwarzenegger to Rae Dawn Chong in "Commando"


----------



## Carlton-Browne

"All right, but apart from the sanitation, medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, the fresh water system and public health, what have the Romans ever done for us?" -Life of Brian


----------



## Relayer

Isn't it true that Darwin preserved a piece of vermicelli in a glass case until, by some extrordinary means, it actually began to move with voluntary motion?
-medical student in *Young Frankenstein*


----------



## AMVanquish

*State and Main, an otherwise forgettable film*

Phillip Seymour Hoffman: You like kids? 
Rebecca Pidgeon: Never saw the point of 'em. 
Phillip Seymour Hoffman: Me neither.

Also, Monty Python and the Holy Grail:

"Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you...

Listen, strange women lyin' in ponds distributin' swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony."


----------



## upr_crust

*For the cheeriest of vulgarities, the following quote from "Blazing Saddles" . . .*

Lily von Schtupp (as played by Madeleine Kahn) to the sheriff (played by Cleavon Little):

Heard only (the screen is black).

"Is it twoo vhat they say about you people being . . . . gifted?"

(The sound of a zipper being unzipped)

"IT'S TWOO, IT'S TWOO, IT'S TWOO . . ."

A quick cut to the next morning, where Lily is serving the sheriff gigantic kielbasas on a bed of sauerkraut . . .


----------



## jackmccullough

AMVanquish said:


> Phillip Seymour Hoffman: You like kids?
> Rebecca Pidgeon: Never saw the point of 'em.
> Phillip Seymour Hoffman: Me neither.


Speaking of State and Main, what about "They could draw them from memory"?


----------



## Miket61

upr_crust said:


> Lily von Schtupp (as played by Madeleine Kahn) to the sheriff (played by Cleavon Little):
> 
> Heard only (the screen is black).
> 
> "Is it twoo vhat they say about you people being . . . . gifted?"
> 
> (The sound of a zipper being unzipped)
> 
> "IT'S TWOO, IT'S TWOO, IT'S TWOO . . ."
> 
> A quick cut to the next morning, where Lily is serving the sheriff gigantic kielbasas on a bed of sauerkraut . . .


The DVD version that I have includes a line that's never made it to television,

"Um, miss? You're sucking on my elbow."


----------



## brokencycle

"I saw this movie called 'Liar Liar' and the message was don't lie.... and that was a smart movie." - Cal, 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Reddington

"Improvise, adapt, and overcome."
Gunnery Sergeant Hightower, _Heartbreak Ridge_


----------



## NZNorm

"You're gonna need a bigger boat"
- Jaws (1975)

"Will the dancing Hitlers please wait in the wings? We are only seeing singing Hitlers."
- The Producers (1968)


----------



## cosmotoast

*More blazin saddles*

Sheriff:I am your host and you are my guest,now, what do you like to do?
Deputy: Umm...Play chess,screw.
Sheriff:Lets play chess.


----------



## cosmotoast

*Rambo first blood*

Colonel troutman: You send that many men in after Rambo you better have one thing.
Hick sheriff: Whats that?
Colonel Troutman: A good supply of body bags!
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Wizard

A Wizard is Never Late&#8230;
nor is he early.
He arrives precisely when he means to!
_--Gandalf_


----------



## cosmotoast

*planes,trains,and automobiles*

Steve martin:I was so warm last night,I slept with my hands between 2 pillows.
John Candy: Those werent pillows!!!!!
Cosmo:crazy:


----------



## psycho1964

cosmotoast said:


> Steve martin:I was so warm last night,I slept with my hands between 2 pillows.
> John Candy: Those werent pillows!!!!!
> Cosmo:crazy:


Reverse!
Candy had his hands on Martin

...so how about those Cubs...


----------



## cosmotoast

psycho1964 said:


> Reverse!
> Candy had his hands on Martin
> 
> ...so how about those Cubs...


 Oh yeah.... Sorry,Its been along time since Ive seen that movie.
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## coynedj

*The Princess Bride*

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.

Death cannot stop true love. All it can do is delay it a while.

You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!


----------



## epicuresquire

_on the way to Las Vegas_]*
**Trent*: They're gonna give daddy the Rainman suite, you dig that?*
Mike*: Do you think we'll get there by midnight?*
**Trent*: Baby, we're going to be up five hundy by midnight!*
**Mike*: Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhh!*
**Trent*: Vegas baby! Vegas!*
**Mike*: Vegas!


----------



## epfunk

So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


----------



## coynedj

epfunk said:


> So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


And the Oscar for Best Favorite Quote goes to.........epfunk!


----------



## epicuresquire

epfunk said:


> So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice.


Ha ha.

"In the immortal words of Jean Paul Sartre, 'Au revoir, gopher'."


----------



## psycho1964

"The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."

-Jules


----------



## radix023

"A man's got to know his limitations"


----------



## Pipps

"How d'you like THEM apples!"


----------



## Vik

paraphrasing..."I once sent a boy to the electric chair for stealing some bread. didn't want too but felt i owed it to him"

and "Nobody says that about you that you know"...

and 

"winter rules..."


----------



## Good Old Sledge

"This one goes to 11."

"Let's go get sushi and not pay."

"African or English?"

"Build it and they will come."

"'Course, he carried it too far. He thought that every wndmill was a giant. That's insane. But, thinking that they might be, well..."

and, the one that makes me cry every time:

"People say that I've had a bad break. But today... today I consider myself the luckiest man on the face of the earth."


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia

From The Blue Max:

[_Funeral for an enemy pilot_] 
*Willi von Klugermann*: Well, aren't you coming? It's an order. 
*Bruno Stachel*: Why? 
*Willi von Klugermann*: Because our commanding officer has made it one. He believes in chivalry, Stachel. 
*Bruno Stachel*: Chivalry? To kill a man, then make a ritual out of saluting him - that's hypocrisy. They kill me, I don't want anyone to salute. 
*Willi von Klugermann*: They probably won't.


----------



## Threadman1891

*Patton*

"I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country!"

George C. Scott as General George Patton


----------



## Threadman1891

*Cool Hand Luke*

"What we've got here, is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So, you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it. Well, he gets it. And I don't like it, any more than you men."

Strother Martin as Captain, Road Prison 36


----------



## Relayer

*Unforgiven*

Little Bill Daggett: Well, sir, you are a cowardly son of a b*tch! You just shot an unarmed man!

Will Munny: Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend.


----------



## Mannix

Threadman1891 said:


> "I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country!"
> 
> George C. Scott as General George Patton


I love that movie, George C. Scott was perfect!


----------



## charlie500

"Nobody can eat 50 eggs."

- Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Peak and Pine

A quote and a quiz:

*"I'm walkin' here!"*

The movie, please.​


----------



## jackmccullough

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## msphotog

*Apocalypse Now...*

Capt. Willard: "They wanted to charge him with murder. Charging somebody with murder in this place is like handing out speeding tickets at the Indy 500"


----------



## upr_crust

*"Sunday, Bloody Sunday"*

Dame Peggy Ashcroft to Glenda Jackson, playing her daughter -

"The problem with you, my dear, is that you want the whole thing, but what you don't realize is that there is no whole thing".


----------



## KenR

*Goldfinger*

"My name is Pussy Galore"
"I must be dreaming"


----------



## Threadman1891

*Gran Torino*

Ever noticed how you come across somebody once in a while you just shouldn't have f****d with? That's me.

Clint Eastwood as Walt Kowalski


----------



## Miket61

KenR said:


> "My name is Pussy Galore"
> "I must be dreaming"


Can you name the Bond Girls that inspired the following lines?

"Named after your father, I'm sure."

"Good thing it wasn't Van Cleef & Arpels."


----------



## coynedj

Miket61 said:


> Can you name the Bond Girls that inspired the following lines?
> 
> "Named after your father, I'm sure."
> 
> "Good thing it wasn't Van Cleef & Arpels."


The first was Plenty O'Toole. Don't recall the second.


----------



## coynedj

*New one....*

My kids especially loved this one:

None of you understand. I'm not locked in here with you; you're locked in here with me. Rorschach


----------



## KenR

Miket61 said:


> Can you name the Bond Girls that inspired the following lines?
> 
> "Named after your father, I'm sure."
> 
> "Good thing it wasn't Van Cleef & Arpels."





coynedj said:


> The first was Plenty O'Toole. Don't recall the second.


Tiffany Case?


----------



## KenR

*Magua from "Last of the Mohicans"*

"The white man is a dog to his women.
When they are hungry he puts down his tomahawk to feed their laziness"


----------



## Miket61

KenR said:


> Tiffany Case?


Yes!

She explained to the man she thought just killed James Bond that she got her name because her mother went into labor in the 5th Avenue jewelry store.


----------



## Miket61

AddisonAl said:


> "Why didn't you tell me I was in love with you?"
> 
> Fred Astaire to Judy Garland, _Easter Parade_


Actually, Gene Kelly said it in _For_ _Me and My Gal _six years earlier...


----------



## banjo1071

*Prochnow-Power*

Ruhig Männer. Das muss das Boot abkönnen (Steady men, the boat got to bear this).

The Kaleu in "Das Boot"....


----------



## rlp271

I see a lot of Bond quotes, I'll add a couple:
"I've got a little itch, down there. Would you mind?"

"Christ I miss the Cold War."

and now from a different film
Bullet Tooth Tony: Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old pussy, and have brought your two little mincey ****** balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties muddled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a *****, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your guns... _
(zooms in on the word REPLICA on the guns of the two assailants)
_And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"... _(plunks his gun on the table)_
Written down the side of mine... _(zooms in on Desert Eagle .50)_
Should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... F**k off!


----------



## Mike Petrik

Andy said:


> *"Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine."*
> 
> "I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse."
> 
> "Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"
> 
> "Go ahead, make my day."
> 
> "You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"


These really are classic. Another Eastwood gem from "The Unforgiven": Bill Munny: He should have armed himself if he's gonna decorate his saloon with my friend."


----------



## SlowE30

"-Conan, what is best in life?
-Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the lamentations of their women."


----------



## Bertie Wooster

*From The Naked Gun......*

[offering a cigar] 
Vincent Ludwig: Cuban? 
Frank: No, Dutch-Irish. My father was from Wales.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks

"How extravagent you are, throwing away women like that."
-Casablanca


----------



## bigchris1313

msphotog said:


> Capt. Willard: "They wanted to charge him with murder. Charging somebody with murder in this place is like handing out speeding tickets at the Indy 500"


Why not go all the way...?

"I've seen horrors&#8230; horrors that you've seen. But you have no right to call me a murderer. You have a right to kill me. You have a right to do that. But you have no right to judge me. It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror. Horror has a face&#8230; and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. They are truly enemies. I remember when I was with Special Forces. Seems a thousand centuries ago. We went into a camp to inoculate the children. We left the camp after we had inoculated the children for Polio, and this old man came running after us, and he was crying. He couldn't see. We went back there, and they had come and hacked off every inoculated arm. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms. And I remember&#8230; I&#8230; I&#8230; I cried. I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out. I didn't know what I wanted to do. And I want to remember it. I never want to forget it. I never want to forget.

And then I realized&#8230; like I was shot&#8230; like I was shot with a diamond&#8230; a diamond bullet right through my forehead. And I thought: My God&#8230; the genius of that. The genius. The will to do that. Perfect, genuine, complete, crystalline, pure. And then I realized they were stronger than we. Because they could stand that these were not monsters. These were men&#8230; trained cadres. These men who fought with their hearts, who had families, who had children, who were filled with love&#8230; but they had the strength&#8230; the strength&#8230; to do that. If I had ten divisions of those men, then our troubles here would be over very quickly. You have to have men who are moral&#8230; and at the same time who are able to utilize their primordial instincts to kill without feeling&#8230; without passion&#8230; without judgment&#8230; without judgment. Because it's judgment that defeats us."


----------



## Carlton-Browne

German officer: "Your name vill also go on the list, vot is it?"
Capt Mainwaring:"Don't tell him, Pike!"
German officer: "Pike!"


----------



## mendozar

"I have had many enemies in my time. I am very successful and immensely rich, and riches, if I may inflict another of my aphorisms upon you, may not make you friends but they greatly increase the class and variety of your enemies."

-Goldfinger


----------



## Lebewohl

"I'd call him a sadistic sodomistic necrophiliac but that's beating a dead horse."


----------



## RebelLaw

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*

"Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room"

-"A-A-Am I to understand the *Russian* ambassador is to be admitted entrance to th-the War Room?"
-"That is correct, he is here on my orders."
-"I... I don't know exactly how to put this, sir, but are you aware of what a serious breach of security that would be? I mean, he'll see everything, he'll... he'll see the Big Board!"


----------



## rgrossicone

WH: Hey, you like apples?
DBag: Yeah, I like apples.
WH: Well I got her number, how do you like them apples?


----------



## rgrossicone

and I know this aint a movie quote, but its still great:

AS Jr: So what, no f***ing ziti now?

Sopranos, Season 1 Episode 1


----------



## Ricardo-CL

We engineers and scientists face every once in a while a dilemma regarding our true motivations. We don't save people, we measure ourselves according the results of an experiment, or our ability to provide solutions in a narrow time frame.

It was during my internship in Germany, right in the middle of the preparation of my thesis when I watched "The Great Dictator" by Charles Chaplin, and I remember myself rewinding and writting down the entire speech from Chaplin at the end of the movie.

I used part of that speech for my thesis:

_"(&#8230 we have developed speed but we have shut ourselves in: machinery that gives abundance has left us in want. Our knowledge has made us cynical, our cleverness hard and unkind. We think too much and feel too little: More than machinery we need humanity; more than cleverness we need kindness and gentleness. Without these qualities, life will be violent and all will be lost. (...)The misery that is now upon us is but the passing of greed, the bitterness of men who fear the way of human progress. (&#8230. You the people have the power, the power to create machines, the power to create happiness. You the people have the power to make life free and 
beautiful, to make this life a wonderful adventure." _

Now I'm MsC. in Renewable Energies, but I had to chose another path as green careers are not yet profitable in this side of the world (Chile).


----------



## Shvitzer

Carmen Sternwood: "You're not very tall, are you?
Philip Marlowe: "Well, I, uh, I try to be."
.
.
.
Vivian Sternwood: "What will your first step be?"
Marlowe: "The usual one."
Vivian: "I didn't know there was a usual one."
Marlowe: "Oh, sure there is. It comes complete with diagrams on page forty-seven of 'How to Be a Detective in Ten Easy Lessons' correspondence school textbook. And, uh, your father offered me a drink."
.
.
.
Vivian Sternwood: "And I don't like your manners."
Marlowe: "I'm not crazy about yours. I didn't ask to see you. I don't mind if you don't like my manners. I don't like them myself. They're pretty bad. I grieve over them long winter evenings. And I don't mind your ritzing me, or drinking your lunch out of a bottle, but don't waste your time trying to cross-examine me."

THE BIG SLEEP (1946)


----------



## Cruiser

Rod Steiger to Sidney Poitier:

_"I got the motive which is money and the body which is dead."_

_In the Heat of the Night_.

https://img133.imageshack.us/i/intheheatofthenight08t.jpg/

Cruiser


----------



## Shriver

Have you ever seen a communist drink a glass of water?

Vodka, that's what they drink, isn't it? Never water.

On no account will a commie ever drink water. And not without good reason.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Susan Sarandon voice-over in *Bull Durham*: "The world is made for people who aren't cursed with self-awareness."
.
.


----------



## SeptemberSun

*Princess Bride...*

"Fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders. The most famous is 'Never get involved in a land war in Asia,' but only slightly less well known is this: 'Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line.'"


----------



## Srynerson

*Death Becomes Her*

*Emergency Room Doctor:* I tell you what, kids, it's, uh, odd thing here. Your wrist, uh, far as I can tell, is, uh, fractured in three places. Uh, and you've shattered, uh, two vertebrae, though I can't be certain without an X-ray... The, uh, the bone protrusion through the skin - that's not a good sign. Your body temperature is below 80, and your, your, your heart's stopped beating. 
*Ernest Menville:* What the hell does that mean? 
*Emergency Room Doctor:* Exactly! What... what... I'm going to get a second opinion.

----------------------------------

*Helen:* Oh, gosh, I'm glad you came. I didn't know if you would. I spoke to my PR woman and she said Madeleine Ashton goes to the opening of an envelope. Oh, those people can be so cruel! 
*Madeleine:* Mmmm. 
*Helen:* I fired her. 
*Madeleine:* _[pleased]_ Oh! 
*Helen:* Well, I almost fired her.

-------------------------------------

*Lisle Von Rhuman:* Go on... Drink it... It is the completion of your life's work. You gave other people youth and wasted your own! Drink. And you will be able to work again forever! Drink... drink, Dr. Menville. You owe yourself another chance! Drink! It's the right choice! The *only* choice! Drink! SEMPRE VIVE! LIVE FOREVER! 
*Ernest Menville:* Then what? 
*Lisle Von Rhuman:* What? 
*Ernest Menville:* Then what happens? 
*Lisle Von Rhuman:* What? 
*Ernest Menville:* I don't want to live forever. I mean, it sounds good, but what am I gonna do? What if I get bored? 
*Lisle Von Rhuman:* What? 
*Ernest Menville:* And what if I get lonely? Who am I gonna hang around with, Madeleine and Helen?


----------



## jackmccullough

Joey, do you like to watch gladiator movies?

. . . 

You ever seen a grown man naked? 

. . . 

Joey, have you ever been in a Turkish prison? 

. . .


----------



## fenway

The same quote is in two of Barry Levinson's _Baltimore_ movies.

From Avalon:

*Sam Krichinsky*: If I knew things would no longer be, I would have tried to remember better. 

and from Liberty Heights:

*Ben Kurtzman*: [_voice-over at the end_] Life is made up of a few big moments, and a lot of little ones. I still remember the first time I kissed Sylvia, or the last time I hugged my father before he died. And I still remember that white-bread sandwich and that blonde dancing girl with the cigarette pack on her thigh. But a lot of images fade, and no matter how hard I try, I can't get them back. _I had a relative once who said that if I knew things would no longer be, I would have tried to remember better._

The older I get, the more true I find it.


----------



## Jae iLL

Clifford Worley: You're Sicilian, huh?
Vincenzo Coccotti: Yeah, Sicilian.
Clifford Worley: Ya know, I read a lot. Especially about things... about history. I find that s**t fascinating. Here's a fact I don't know whether you know or not. Sicilians were spawned by n****s.
Vincenzo Coccotti: Come again?
Clifford Worley: It's a fact. See, Sicilians have black blood pumpin' through their hearts. If you don't believe me you can look it up. Hundreds and hundreds of years ago, you see, the Moors conquered Sicily. And the Moors are n****s.
Vincenzo Coccotti: Yes...
Clifford Worley: So you see, way back then, Sicilians were like ***s from northern Italy. They all had blonde hair and blue eyes, but uh, well, then the Moors moved in there, and uh, they changed the whole country. They did so much f***in' with Sicilian women that they changed the whole bloodline forever. That's why blonde hair and blue eyes became black hair and dark skin. You know, it's absolutely amazing to me to think that to this day, hundreds of years later, that Sicilians still carry that n****r gene. Now this...
Vincenzo Coccotti: [laughs]
Clifford Worley: No, I'm quoting... history. It's written, it's a fact, it's written.
Vincenzo Coccotti: [laughs] I love this guy.
Clifford Worley: Your ancestors are n****s. Yeah, and your great-great-great-great grandmother f***ed a n****r, yeah, and she had a half n****r kid... Now, if that's a fact, tell me, am I lying? Cause you, you're part eggplant.


----------



## Corcovado

*"Ronin"*
SPENCE: You ever kill anybody?
SAM: I hurt somebody's feelings once.

***

SAM: So, are you labour or management? 
VINCENT: If I were management, I would not offer you a cigarette.

*"Raising Arizona"*
 ED: You mean you busted out of jail.
 EVELLE: No, ma'am. We released ourselves on our own recognizance.

 * * * 

 "Son, you got a panty on your head."

*"Life of Brian"*
 FOLLOWER: Excuse me.
BRIAN'S MUM: Yes?
FOLLOWER: Are you a virgin?
BRIAN'S MUM: I Beg your pardon?!?
FOLLOWER: Well, if it's not a personal question, are you a virgin?
BRIAN'S MUM: If it's not a personal question? How much more personal can you get? Now piss off!
FOLLOWER: She is.
CROWD: Yeah. Must be... she is. Definitely...


----------



## turban1

*an all-purpose line*

"I think I'll go out and milk the elk."

WC Fields, The Fatal Glass of Beer


----------



## harland

Listen up, maggots. You are not special. You are not a beautiful or unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.

- Tyler Durden, _Fight Club_

Alan Shepard: Dear Lord, please don't let me **** up. 
Gordon Cooper: I didn't quite copy that. Say again, please. 
Alan Shepard: I said everything's A-OK.

- _The Right Stuff_


----------



## JDC

A few of my faves:

"Oh you should never doubt what nobody is sure about." (_Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_)

"Soylent Green is people. It's peeeeeeeeepuuuuulllllll!!" (_Soylent Green_)

"Life's a banquet, and most poor suckers are starving to death." (_Auntie Mame_)

"What if it's not something I did? What if it's who I am?" (_Latter Days_)

"I fahhhrt in your general direction." (_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_)

"I think he said, 'Blessed are the cheesemakers'." (_Life of Brian_)

"He wanks as high as any in Wome!" (_Life of Brian_)
​


----------



## Padme

*Contact*

Father tells daughter (played by Jodie Foster) "Little steps, Ellie, little steps."


----------



## rgrossicone

"What the F### is a 'FRUSH'?"


----------



## Laxplayer

*She's the One*

Mickey Fitzpatrick: Why are you getting so upset Dad? You don't even believe in God. 

Mr. Fitzpatrick: That doesn't mean I'm going to stop being a good Catholic. 



*O Brother, Where Art Thou?*

Tommy Johnson: I had to be up at that there crossroads last midnight, to sell my soul to the devil.

Ulysses Everett McGill: Well, ain't it a small world, spiritually speaking. Pete and Delmar just been baptized and saved. I guess I'm the only one that remains unaffiliated.


*Tombstone*

Doc Holliday: I'm your huckleberry.

You're no daisy! You're no daisy at all. Poor soul, you were just too high strung.

Ike Clanton: What is that now? Twelve hands in a row? Holliday, son of a *****, nobody's that lucky. 

Doc Holliday: Why Ike, whatever do you mean? Maybe poker's just not your game Ike. I know! Let's have a spelling contest!


----------



## Coleman

from _The Jerk_

I know we've only known each other four weeks and three days, but to me it seems like nine weeks and five days. The first day seemed like a week and the second day seemed like five days and the third day seemed like a week again and the fourth day seemed like eight days and the fifth day you went to see your mother and that seemed just like a day and then you came back and later on the sixth day, in then evening, when we saw each other, that started seeming like two days, so in the evening it seemed like two days spilling over into the next day and that started seeming like four days, so at the end of the sixth day on into the seventh day, it seemed like a total of five days. And the sixth day seemed like a week and a half. I have it written down, but I can show it to you tomorrow if you want to see it.


----------



## Bermuda

The Departed

(said extremely fast in a Boston accent)
Alec Baldwin to Matt Damon: "hey how 'bout a smoke, what you don't smoke? what are ya one of those fitness freaks? go fu*k ya self"


----------



## Corcovado

*Dirty Rotten Scoundrels:* "To be with another woman - that is French. To get caught - that is American."


----------



## Maelwys

SlowE30 said:


> "-Conan, what is best in life?
> -Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the lamentations of their women."


Word.


----------



## Mr_David

Peak and Pine said:


> A quote and a quiz:
> 
> *"I'm walkin' here!"*
> 
> The movie, please.​



Nobody ever played? This was Back to the Future Part II - MJF's kid is walking across the street to the diner when he's nearly flattened by a hover-car.​Alec Baldwin in Glenn Gary : Glenn Ross "Put the coffee down. Coffee is for closers."


----------



## Corcovado

*"I'm walkin' here!"*

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Miket61

SlowE30 said:


> "-Conan, what is best in life?
> -Crush your enemies. See them driven before you. Hear the lamentations of their women."


Talk like that isn't going to let him keep _The Tonight Show_.


----------



## angel67

My fave quote is from the movie The Notebook- _

"You and I were different. We came from different worlds, and yet you were the one who taught me the value of love."_

It feels good to fall in love...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde




----------



## Augustus

"Leave the gun, take the cannoli" - Godfather, Part I


----------



## msphotog

bigchris1313 said:


> Why not go all the way...?
> 
> "I've seen horrors&#8230; horrors that you've seen. But you have no right to call me a murderer. You have a right to kill me. You have a right to do that. But you have no right to judge me. It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror. Horror has a face&#8230; and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. They are truly enemies. I remember when I was with Special Forces. Seems a thousand centuries ago. We went into a camp to inoculate the children. We left the camp after we had inoculated the children for Polio, and this old man came running after us, and he was crying. He couldn't see. We went back there, and they had come and hacked off every inoculated arm. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms. And I remember&#8230; I&#8230; I&#8230; I cried. I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out. I didn't know what I wanted to do. And I want to remember it. I never want to forget it. I never want to forget.
> 
> And then I realized&#8230; like I was shot&#8230; like I was shot with a diamond&#8230; a diamond bullet right through my forehead. And I thought: My God&#8230; the genius of that. The genius. The will to do that. Perfect, genuine, complete, crystalline, pure. And then I realized they were stronger than we. Because they could stand that these were not monsters. These were men&#8230; trained cadres. These men who fought with their hearts, who had families, who had children, who were filled with love&#8230; but they had the strength&#8230; the strength&#8230; to do that. If I had ten divisions of those men, then our troubles here would be over very quickly. You have to have men who are moral&#8230; and at the same time who are able to utilize their primordial instincts to kill without feeling&#8230; without passion&#8230; without judgment&#8230; without judgment. Because it's judgment that defeats us."


Okay, then... "You are a delivery boy, sent by grocery clerks, to collect a bill"


----------



## DukeGrad

*Earl of Ormonde*

My friend

That was a favorite movie of mine. Thank you. A great ending, very intense.
Time to die.
Great movie.

Have nice day


----------



## lovemeparis

*Hollywood, movies... Casablanca?*

"He's looking at you kid"


----------



## raincoat

One of many favorites from Whit Stillman movies, from Barcelona:

"Fred: Jesus!
Ted: What's wrong?
Fred: This music. How can anybody dance to this?
Ted: It's not dance music.
Fred: That explains it.
Ted: What is it? It sounds familiar.
Woman: It's Vinyl Hampton.
Ted: Oh, God.
Fred: Isn't there dancing at parties here?
Woman: It's too early for dancing.
Ted: You don't like jazz?
Fred: No.
Woman: I've never heard of anyone who didn't like jazz.
Fred: Really? How odd.
Ted: You really hate jazz?
Fred: My jazz rule is: If you can't dance to it, you don't want to know about it."


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.:icon_smile_big:


And the Lord spoke, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shalt be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out! Once the number three, being the third number be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thou foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."

or

King Arthur: Now stand aside, worthy adversary. 
The Black Knight: 'Tis but a scratch. 
King Arthur: A scratch?! Your arm's off. 
The Black Knight: No it isn't. 
King Arthur: Then what's that then. 
The Black Knight: I've had worse.


----------



## JerseyJohn

From "Get Shorty" - Ray Barboni (Dennis Farina) is beating the crap out of Harry Zim (Gene Hackman), and he says "Ya know, this is just what I @#$%in' needed ... a little @#$%in' exercise after that long @#$%in' plane ride!" I think of that line every time I have to walk a half mile between gates at the airport!

From "French Kiss" (Meg Ryan, in a mock-French accent): "My ahss is tweetching. You pipple mek my ahss tweetch." It goes through my mind when I'm stuck in a crowd.

From "Wise Guys" (Danny DeVito): "Thank _YOU_, Mr. Acavano" - every time I used the Corporate credit card!

From Mystery's_ Sherlock Holmes, the Blue Carbuncle _(explaining to Henry Baker why his original lost Christmas goose could no longer be returned to him): "We were compelled ... to _eat_ it." - our thoughts after overdoing it on dessert.



> Hollywood, movies... Casablanca?
> "He[re]'s looking at you kid"


Casablanca? No, that was Inspector Clouseau (to Lady Litton [Catherine Schell] -_ Return of the Pink Panther)_ :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Umlauf

"So long and thanks for all the fish." Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy, 2005.


----------



## Pirendeus

"Good?...Bad?...I'm the one with the gun." from Army of Darkness.


----------



## fashionlover2513

"Life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."

-From Forrest Gump


----------



## TMMKC

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

"Non!"

(Marcel Marceau in Silent Movie. The only word spoken in the whole film...by a mime! Very clever Mr Brooks!)


----------



## MikeDT

Dave Bowman: Hello, HAL. Do you read me, HAL? 
HAL: Affirmative, Dave. I read you. 
Dave Bowman: Open the pod bay doors, HAL. 
HAL: I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that. 
Dave Bowman: What's the problem? 
HAL: I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do. 
Dave Bowman: What are you talking about, HAL? 
HAL: This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it. 
Dave Bowman: I don't know what you're talking about, HAL. 
HAL: I know that you and Frank were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen. 
Dave Bowman: Where the hell'd you get that idea, HAL? 
HAL: Dave, although you took very thorough precautions in the pod against my hearing you, I could see your lips move. 
Dave Bowman: Alright, HAL. I'll go in through the emergency airlock. 
HAL: Without your space helmet, Dave, you're going to find that rather difficult. 
Dave Bowman: HAL, I won't argue with you anymore. Open the doors. 
HAL: Dave, this conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye.
.........
HAL: Just what do you think you're doing, Dave? 
.........
HAL: Look Dave, I can see you're really upset about this. I honestly think you ought to sit down calmly, take a stress pill, and think things over.


----------



## gr8w8er

some of my faves already taken but ...
many from *A Few Good Men* ... let's go with "You want me on that wall, you _need_ me on that wall." Of course, "You can't handle the truth"
*Braveheart* ... "Fight and you may die. Run and you will live at least awhile. And dying in your bed many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one cahnce, to come back here as young men and tell our enemies that they may take our lives but they will never take our freedom" ... gotta make your hairs stand up.
*Field of Dreams* ... "Dad ... wanna have a catch?" Always makes me cry.
*The Natural* ... "Life didn't turn out they way I thought it would"
*Wall Street* ... "If you need a friend get a dog" and too many others to quote, but of course "Lunch is for wimps" and "Ever wonder why fund managers can't beat the S&P 500? Cause they're sheep and sheep get slaughtered.
*Boiler Room* ... "The only question is who is gonna close. You or him?" and the infamous "A B C. Always be closing." You hear that in your ears with the phone in your hands.
*On The Waterfront* ... "You don't understand. I coulda had class, I coulda been somebody. Instead of a bum, which is what I am, let's face it. It was you Charley" Classic.
*GlenGarry Glenross* ... "Second prize is a set of steak knives. Third prize is your fired." Or better yet for this crowd ... "That watch costs more than your car. I made $970000 last year, how much did you make? You see pal, that's who I am. Nice guy? I don't give a ****. Good father? F*ck you, go home and play with your kids. You wanna work here? Close!"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

gr8w8er said:


> some of my faves already taken but ...
> many from *A Few Good Men* ... let's go with "You want me on that wall, you _need_ me on that wall." Of course, "You can't handle the truth"
> *Braveheart* ... "Fight and you may die. Run and you will live at least awhile. And dying in your bed many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one cahnce, to come back here as young men and tell our enemies that they may take our lives but they will never take our freedom" ... gotta make your hairs stand up.
> *Field of Dreams* ... "Dad ... wanna have a catch?" Always makes me cry.
> *The Natural* ... "Life didn't turn out they way I thought it would"
> *Wall Street* ... "If you need a friend get a dog" and too many others to quote, but of course "Lunch is for wimps" and "Ever wonder why fund managers can't beat the S&P 500? Cause they're sheep and sheep get slaughtered.
> *Boiler Room* ... "The only question is who is gonna close. You or him?" and the infamous "A B C. Always be closing." You hear that in your ears with the phone in your hands.
> *On The Waterfront* ... "You don't understand. I coulda had class, I coulda been somebody. Instead of a bum, which is what I am, let's face it. It was you Charley" Classic.
> *GlenGarry Glenross* ... "Second prize is a set of steak knives. Third prize is your fired." Or better yet for this crowd ... "That watch costs more than your car. I made $970000 last year, how much did you make? You see pal, that's who I am. Nice guy? I don't give a ****. Good father? F*ck you, go home and play with your kids. You wanna work here? Close!"


I've only seen two of those films. I wonder if you can guess which ones.


----------



## Sarge6

Pirendeus said:


> "Good?...Bad?...I'm the one with the gun." from Army of Darkness.


An AOD quote wasn't the first I expected to see in AA. But "Groovy!"


----------



## amar ezzahi

Not from a movie but one of the best quotes in the world: "*I'll tell you what's wrong with it*, *my lad. It's* *dead, that's what's wrong with it*!" (Monty Python, Parrot sketch)

From The Big Lebowski: "You said it man: Nobody fucks with Jesus".


----------



## dandymandy

For me it´s gotta be Rhett Butler´s "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn" from Gone with the wind.


----------



## Regillus

John Wayne - The Train Robbers
I hate to have to tell you this, but whether you like it or not you're a man and you're stuck with it. You'll find yourself standing your ground, and fighting when you ought to run, speaking out when you ought to keep your mouth shut, doing things that will seem wrong to a lot of people, but you'll do them all the same... You're going to spend the rest of your life getting up one more time than you're knocked down, so you better start getting used to it.

I live my life by those words.
Regillus


----------



## halldaniel21

Devil's Advocate: the famous speech of Al Pacino.

Al Pacino:
Guilt is like a bag of fuckin' bricks. All ya gotta do is set it down. Who are you carrying that bag of brick for... God, is that it God. Let me give you a little inside information about God. God likes to watch. He's a prankster. Think about it. He gives man instincts. He gives you this extraordinary gift, and then what does He do, I swear for His own amusement, His own private, cosmic gag reel, He sets the rules in opposition. It's the goof of all time. Look but don't touch. Touch, but don't taste. Taste, don't swallow. Ahaha. And while you're jumping' from one foot to the next, what is He doing? He's laughing' His sick, fuckin' ass off. He's a tight-ass. He's a sadist. He's an absentee landlord. Worship that? Never.

Man, if Devil was Al Pacino, I would think twice to pray Devil. He is too awesome.


----------



## olkev

*From To Catch a Thief*

*Frances Stevens:* Even in this light, I can tell where your eyes are looking.

Look, John. Hold them. Diamonds... The only thing in the world you can't resist. Then tell me you don't know what I'm talking about.

Ever had a better offer in your whole life? One with everything?

*John Robie*: I've never had a crazier one.

*Frances Stevens*: Just as long as you're satisfied!

*John Robie*: You know as well as I do: this necklace is imitation.

*Frances Stevens*: Well, I'm not.


----------



## olkev

*From Casablanca*

*Major Strasser*: Are you one of those people who cannot imagine the Germans in their beloved Paris? 
*Rick*: It's not particularly my beloved Paris. 
*Heinz*: Can you imagine us in London? 
*Rick*: When you get there, ask me! 
*Captain Renault*: Hmmh! Diplomatist! 
*Major Strasser*: How about New York? 
*Rick*: Well there are certain sections of New York, Major, that I wouldn't advise you to try to invade.

*Rick*: I stick my neck out for nobody!

*Rick*: I'm on their blacklist - their roll of honor!

*Rick*: Of all the gin joints, in all the towns, in all the world, she walks into mine.

*Captain Renault*: Major Strasser has been shot. Round up the usual suspects.

*Captain Renault*: Realizing the importance of the case, my men are rounding up twice the usual number of suspects.


----------



## bblizzard

If the people we love are stolen from us, the way to have them live on is to never stop loving them. Buildings burn, people die, but real love is forever. - Sara, The crow


----------



## oakeshott

"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way"-Roger Rabbit

"dyin' ain't much of a livin', boy"-Josey Wales

"I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"- do i really need to tell you?

"My style? You can call it the art of fighting without fighting. " and "Boards don't hit back" -Enter the Dragon

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti. " -Silence of the Lambs

"The Germans wore grey, you wore blue."-Casablanca


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Third prize is you're fired."


----------



## Shaver

I've done.... _questionable_ things.


----------



## eagle2250

"Where you been all your lives, Sweet Peas...Having orgies and talking down your Country?"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"I am haunted by waters."


----------



## dks202

*David Crockett: We're gonna need a lot more men.

**William Travis: Perhaps, Colonel, they'll only execute the officers. 
Crockett: I think we all just got promoted.*


----------



## VictorRomeo

"I mean, I'm drowning here, and you're describing the water!"

and

"How can you diagnose someone as having Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and then act as if I had some kind of choice about barging in here?"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"From this day on, the official language of San Marcos will be Swedish. Silence! In addition to that, all citizens will be required to change their underwear every half-hour. Underwear will be worn on the outside so we can check. Furthermore, all children under 16 years old are now... 16 years old!"


----------



## Shaver

_Made it, Ma_! _Top of the world_!


----------



## drlivingston

"Pain heals... Chicks dig scars... Glory.. lasts forever."-----Shane Falco


----------



## Acme

Shaver said:


> I've done.... _questionable_ things.


Very nice. My favorite is the tears in rain soliloquy. _"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe..."_


----------



## Shaver

Acme said:


> Very nice. My favorite is the tears in rain soliloquy. _"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe..."_


...attacked ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion, watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate.... :icon_smile:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"No Ray, it was you."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"That wasn't very sporting, using real bullets."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Ah no Gaw maid meh fah a pawpass. Boot He awso mait meh fawst, ahn wen Ah rune Ah feel 'Is playshaw."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Charlie don't surf."


----------



## Shaver

"Remember the night we broke the windows in this old house? This is what I wished for."


----------



## drlivingston

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Charlie, don't forget what happened to the man who suddenly got everything he always wanted...he lived happily everafter."


----------



## Shaver

"I'll get you, my pretty, and your little dog, too!"


----------



## fishertw

"YOu can't handle the truth!"


----------



## Shaver

I was cured all right!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"I'm not the guy you kill. I'm the guy you buy."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"He may be Jack to you son, but when you've known him as long as I have... that's a joke."


----------



## Shaver

But even after admitting this, there is no catharsis; my punishment continues to elude me, and I gain no deeper knowledge of myself. No new knowledge can be extracted from my telling. This confession has meant nothing.


----------



## dks202

"Speak not to me of blasphemy man, I'd strike the sun if it insulted me!"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Shaver said:


> But even after admitting this, there is no catharsis; my punishment continues to elude me, and I gain no deeper knowledge of myself. No new knowledge can be extracted from my telling. This confession has meant nothing.


Interesting...I know it's not, but this sounds like a cross between David Mamet and Cormac McCarthy...macho mysticism.


----------



## Shaver

^ ah 'tis the big screen adaptation denouement to the merry tale of one of my favourite unreliable narrators, the lovely Patrick B.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Rusty, just who are you working for? Yourself?"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Sister, when I've raised hell, you'll know it."


----------



## Acme

I've just realized it's been way too long since I last watched Bull Durham._

"Well, I believe in the soul, the c***, the p****, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated crap. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days."_


----------



## Acme

Anthony Quinn did a great job channeling Auda Abu Tayi.

_"I carry twenty-three great wounds, all got in battle. Seventy-five men have I killed with my own hands in battle. I scatter, I burn my enemies' tents. I take away their flocks and herds. The Turks pay me a golden treasure, yet I am poor! Because I am a river to my people!"

_


----------



## TSWalker

You might sense a theme:_

Give me a ping, Vasili. One ping only, please.
---
Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find: one forty-five caliber automatic; two boxes of ammunition; four days' concentrated emergency rations; one drug issue containing antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills; one miniature combination Russian phrase book and Bible; one hundred dollars in rubles; one hundred dollars in gold; nine packs of chewing gum; one issue of prophylactics; three lipsticks; three pair of nylon stockings. Shoot, a fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff.
---
A strange game. The only winning move is not to play.
_


----------



## Shaver

In the City Market is the Meet Café. Followers of obsolete, unthinkable trades doodling in Etruscan, addicts of drugs not yet synthesized, pushers of souped-up harmine, junk reduced to pure habit offering precarious vegetable serenity, liquids to induce Latah, Tithonian longevity serums, black marketeers of World War III, excusers of telepathic sensitivity, osteopaths of the spirit, investigators of infractions denounced by bland paranoid chess players, servers of fragmentary warrants taken down in hebephrenic shorthand charging unspeakable mutilations of the spirit, bureaucrats of spectral departments, officials of unconstituted police states, a Lesbian dwarf who has perfected operation Bang-utot, the lung erection that strangles a sleeping enemy, sellers of orgone tanks and relaxing machines, brokers of exquisite dreams and memories tested on the sensitized cells of junk sickness and bartered for raw materials of the will........


----------



## IvanD

I'm suprised that I haven't seen this one yet:

"You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"To my big brother George, the richest man in town!"


----------



## db601

*"Badges? We ain't got no badges! We don't need no badges! 
I don't have to show you any stinking badges!"*


----------



## Howard

"Say Hello To My Little Friend"-Scarface


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Is it safe? Is it safe?"


----------



## Patrick06790

"There's room to move as a fry cook."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Shaver said:


> In the City Market is the Meet Café. Followers of obsolete, unthinkable trades doodling in Etruscan, addicts of drugs not yet synthesized, pushers of souped-up harmine, junk reduced to pure habit offering precarious vegetable serenity, liquids to induce Latah, Tithonian longevity serums, black marketeers of World War III, excusers of telepathic sensitivity, osteopaths of the spirit, investigators of infractions denounced by bland paranoid chess players, servers of fragmentary warrants taken down in hebephrenic shorthand charging unspeakable mutilations of the spirit, bureaucrats of spectral departments, officials of unconstituted police states, a Lesbian dwarf who has perfected operation Bang-utot, the lung erection that strangles a sleeping enemy, sellers of orgone tanks and relaxing machines, brokers of exquisite dreams and memories tested on the sensitized cells of junk sickness and bartered for raw materials of the will........


My college roommate read a lot of William S Burroughs. He also read a lot of Charles Bukowski, Paul Bowles, and Umberto Eco. Very deep thinker...


----------



## Patrick06790

"Heineken?! **** that ****! Pabst...Blue...Ribbon!"


----------



## Shaver

Patrick06790 said:


> "Heineken?! **** that ****! Pabst...Blue...Ribbon!"


"God damn, you're one suave ******"


----------



## diaby2afc

You get killed walking your doggie!


----------



## Hitch

One,,two,,,TEN!


----------



## Shaver

Dedicated to our friends in the 'gun enthusiast' thread:

Harry: "Well, we're not just gonna let you walk out of here"

Criminal: "Who's *we* sucker?"

Harry: "Smith.. and Wesson... and me."


----------



## eagle2250

(Laughing maniacally) "Well I.m just the Hap...Hap...Happiest a**hole you will find on this side of the nuthouse!"
................................................................................................................................Clark Grisswold


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

And when he woke up, 
He was on fire.
There were blue flames burning the sheets of the bed.
He ran through the flames towards the only two people he loved,
But they were gone.
His arms were burning.
And he threw himself outside,
And rolled on the wet ground.
Then he ran.
He never looked back at the fire,
He just ran.
He ran until the sun came up,
Then he couldn't run any further.
And when the sun went down,
He ran again.
For five days, he ran like this...
Until every sign of man...
Had disappeared.


----------



## Patrick06790

"Bulletin: Kaplan has dandruff."


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/
photo sharing


----------



## drlivingston

"Son you got a panty on your head..."---Raising Arizona


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

#103 - still this, three years later


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

Who were these men? Who were these men? I wanted to be a nurse!


----------



## Howard

'Say Hello To My Little Friend".


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"I acquired it from an East German. As I recall, he was rather reluctant to part with it at the time."


----------



## Shaver

"I want to confess as best I can, but my heart is void. The void is a mirror. I see my face and feel loathing and horror. My indifference to men has shut me out. I live now in a world of ghosts, a prisoner in my dreams"

Antonius Block (Det sjunde inseglet)


----------



## Hitch

'Oh look mommy,there's going to be a fire.'


----------



## matt.e.

I blew it didn't I? Why didn't I concur?


~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shaver

"You're out of the woods, You're out of the dark, You're out of the night. Step into the sun, Step into the light. Keep straight ahead for the most glorious place On the Face of the Earth or the sky. Hold onto your breath, Hold onto your heart, Hold onto your hope. March up to the gate and bid it open."


----------



## Langham

'When I spike you, you'll know you've been spoken to...'


----------



## mr.v

Not another one among us would have ever in a million years even for a million dollars have the guts to put the move on the lifeguard. He did. He had kissed a woman. And he had kissed her long and good. 




Kaffee: Nobody said anything about a boat. 
Barnes: Is there a problem, sir? 
Kaffee: No, no problem. I'm just not that crazy about boats, that's all. 
Galloway: Jesus Christ, Kaffee, you're in the Navy for crying out loud. 
Kaffee: Nobody likes her very much. 
Barnes: Yes, sir! 


Red, I do believe you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## petro

ajo said:


> "All those memories will be washed away like tears in the rain."


The full quote is even better, and one of my favorites:

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."

Which even has it's own Wikipedia page. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_in_rain_soliloquy.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

"We caught them, and we shot them under rule 303."


----------



## Shaver

Cairo: You always have a very smooth explanation... 

Spade: What do you want me to do, learn to stutter?


----------



## Stirling Newberry

"Dinner will be served at the usual time, my lord. And I am pleased to say there will be no discernible traces left of the recent occurence by that time."


----------



## Shaver

^ I love that movie. It's so sad.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

My girlfriend of the time called it the ultimate "slomantic tragedy."


----------



## Shaver

Stirling Newberry said:


> My girlfriend of the time called it the ultimate "slomantic tragedy."


I have a great fondness for movies which are slow, which proceed at a glacial pace, and are loaded with fine nuance as opposed to wretched CGI spectacle.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Shaver said:


> I have a great fondness for movies which are slow, which proceed at a glacial pace, and are loaded with fine nuance as opposed to wretched CGI spectacle.


Any particular favorites?


----------



## Shaver

Stirling Newberry said:


> Any particular favorites?


Probably my favourite ever movie is 'Stalker' by Andrei Tarkovsky. A Russian language philosophical arty sci-fi released in 1979. 163 minutes of glorious cinematography and ponderous activity in which almost nothing happens at all. Every single frame is beautiful beyond belief. Here's just one:










This fragment from the movie could well be the single greatest shot in cinema history: 




And here's my favourite quote from the film - it's Revelation Chapter 6 verses 12-17.

"...........and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood;

And the stars of heaven fell unto the earth, even as a fig tree casteth her untimely figs, when she is shaken of a mighty wind.

And the heaven departed as a scroll when it is rolled together; and every mountain and island were moved out of their places.

And the kings of the earth, and the great men, and the rich men, and the chief captains, and the mighty men, 
and every bondman, and every free man, hid themselves in the dens and in the rocks of the mountains;

And said to the mountains and rocks, Fall on us, and hide us from the face of him that sitteth on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb:

For the great day of his wrath is come; and who shall be able to stand?"


----------



## Stirling Newberry

I am only familiar with his "Solaris."


----------



## Shaver

Stirling Newberry said:


> I am only familiar with his "Solaris."


A great movie.

And incredibly the re-make with Clooney was actually not half bad!


----------



## Stirling Newberry

I was gripped by the original film, though have not seen the remake.


----------



## Howard

"Here's Looking At You, Kid".


----------



## FJW

Cher to Nicholas Cage..."Snap out of it!"


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

"Don't you know that in the navy,you must always choose the lesser of two weevils?"

"He who would pun would pick a pocket."


----------



## Howard

"Are You Feeling Lucky"?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
"Well...are you, punk?" LOL.


----------



## Zakk

"You can't handle the truth!" in A Few Good Men.


----------



## L-feld

Hey, don't knock masturbation. It's sex with someone I love. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

I forgot my mantra. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Two elderly women are at a Catskill mountain resort. One of them says "boy, the food here is really terrible." the other says "yeah, I know, and such small portions." well, that's essentially how I feel about life, full of misery and loneliness, and suffering and unhappiness, and it's all over much too quickly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Those who can't do, teach. And those who can't teach, teach gym

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zakk

"Now go out there and be so swell you'll make me hate you." --- 42nd Street (1933)


----------



## Claybuster

"I have never lied to you, I have always told you some version of the truth." Jack Nicholson in Somethings Got To Give.


----------



## musicmax

"The cat's in the bag and the bag's in the river." - SWEET SMELL OF SUCCESS

"What's your damage?" - HEATHERS

"Can.... you.... DIG IT?" - THE WARRIORS


----------



## Howard

"Here's Johnny".


----------



## Chouan

"Sex without love is an empty experience, but as empty experiences go, it's one of the best."


----------



## Howard

"Go Ahead Make My Day".


----------



## racebannon

"Some day this war's gonna end..."


----------



## racebannon

"Uh, I'm just gonna go find a _cash machine_."


----------

